# Ligabue & co.



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana in questo forum, dove vengono pubblicati tutti i vostri messaggi.
> Amo il bacio che non ho dato
> VERDEPROVA
> Quest’estate vi chiedo di raccontare storie d’amore (presenti o passate) legate a una canzone.
> ...


Che accostamento blasfemo!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che accostamento blasfemo!





























ligabue un poeta....


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ligabue un poeta....


 Uno che scrive una minchiata del genere perde automaticamente qualunque credibilità...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Uno che scrive una minchiata del genere perde automaticamente qualunque credibilità...


ieri su sky raisatextra c'era "ritratti" (trasmissione fatta benissimo ) su fabrizio.
é stata bellissima


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovremmo dare a questo giornalista la patente del conoscitore dei sentimenti?
> 
> comunque a me ligabue regista piace


è bravo anche come scrittore: la neve se ne frega era un bel libro


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è bravo anche come scrittore: la neve se ne frega era un bel libro


 è uno che ha sensibilità e cose da dire


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovremmo dare a questo giornalista la patente del conoscitore dei sentimenti?
> 
> comunque *a me ligabue regista piace*


cosa c'entra questi cin il dire che è un poeta al pari di faber?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa c'entra questi cin il dire che è un poeta al pari di faber?


 niente.
faber è faber 
ligabue è ligabue
io sono io


e voi ......


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ieri su sky raisatextra c'era "ritratti" (trasmissione fatta benissimo ) su fabrizio.
> é stata bellissima


 Potevi anche avvertire, bastarda.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno che ha sensibilità e cose da dire


 Questo si.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potevi anche avvertire, bastarda.


mi sei venuto in mente infatti...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *mi sei venuto in mente* infatti...


e poi te ne sei fottuta allegramente...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quasimodo, Leopardi, Manzoni, Foscolo, Catullo sono poeti ...non sono uguali né per temi né per sensibilità né per tecnica e c'è chi si sente più affine a uno o all'altro.
> 
> 
> *Cosa c'entra una discussione sul fatto che Ligabue sia o no poeta* (ma dobbiamo trovare dei parametri da pagine strappata da "Attimo fuggente" per decidere se una frase racconta un nostro sentire?) *con* *una discussione sulle differenze tra innamoramento e amore* ?


 Vabbè Persa lo sai che si sconfina continuamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e poi te ne sei fottuta allegramente...


te g'ha resun..perdono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma dovrebbero fare la replica


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sei venuto in mente infatti...


e manco a me eh, racchia


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te g'ha resun..perdono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oggi controllo il palinsesto di sky...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè Persa lo sai che si sconfina continuamente...


 Non dal quarto post...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e manco a me eh, racchia


era alle 18 racchia, non sapevo se eri in casa


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oggi controllo il palinsesto di sky...


comunque è lo stesso di uno speciale che avevano fatto in rai...fatto da Dio. Con interventi di villaggio, piovani e un altro che non ricordo.
Dall'inizio di carriera, tutta la sua vita.
Ma di cosa è morto che non ricordo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quasimodo, Leopardi, Manzoni, Foscolo, Catullo sono poeti ...non sono uguali né per temi né per sensibilità né per tecnica e c'è chi si sente più affine a uno o all'altro.
> 
> 
> Cosa c'entra una discussione sul fatto che Ligabue sia o no poeta (ma dobbiamo trovare dei parametri da pagine strappata da "Attimo fuggente" per decidere se una frase racconta un nostro sentire?) con una discussione sulle differenze tra innamoramento e amore ?


 certa gente non ha un minimo di coerenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certa gente non ha un minimo di coerenza


 Chi i poeti, io, Gramellini, Ligabue o Leopardi?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque è lo stesso di uno speciale che avevano fatto in rai...fatto da Dio. Con interventi di villaggio, piovani e un altro che non ricordo.
> Dall'inizio di carriera, tutta la sua vita.
> Ma di cosa è morto che non ricordo?


Persa si lamenta per il deragliamento del 3d e voi continuate serafici come se nulla fosse...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque è lo stesso di uno speciale che avevano fatto in rai...fatto da Dio. Con interventi di villaggio, piovani e un altro che non ricordo.
> Dall'inizio di carriera, tutta la sua vita.
> Ma di cosa è morto che non ricordo?


 Allora lo avevo visto, mi sa... di cancro, non ricordo se al fegato o ai polmoni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora lo avevo visto, mi sa... di cancro, non ricordo se al fegato o ai polmoni.


 ...ai polmoni.
I fumatori tendono a rimuovere.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ai polmoni.
> I fumatori tendono a rimuovere.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ai polmoni.
> I fumatori tendono a rimuovere.


 Io non sono un fumatore.


----------

